# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ Kennemer Gasthuis (GGZ Dijk en Duin)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ Kennemer Gasthuis (GGZ Dijk en Duin)
Zeeweg 168
Ijmuiden

Bezoek de website van GGZ Dijk en Duin


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ Kennemer Gasthuis.*

----------


## hatsjepsoet

nog geen idee

----------


## davanzu21

Huh...

Volgens mij is de PAAZ Kennemer Gasthuis in Haarlem hoor...

http://www.kg.nl/patienten/specialis...%20(paaz).aspx

----------

